# choo-choo sound



## newnshy (Feb 5, 2020)

My train has a low to none chugging sound. What could be a problem?


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

newnshy,

When the experts get on line, I'm sure they will ask what locomotive is it that you are having trouble with. Look for the number on the cab and post it. 
Not all post war American Flyer locos were made with the mechanism that makes the chugging sound.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

newnshy said:


> My train has a low to none chugging sound. What could be a problem?


There's 6 loco's that do not have choo-choo, post-war..287,300,300AC,307,350, and 353.There's a sheet metal baffle in the smoke unit itself with a small hole. The smoke unit piston will force air through that hole giving you the choo choo sound. It could be plugged, missing, the piston itself could be missing, the smoke piston lever could be missing,the smoke piston could be damaged, and lastly the smoke piston lever might not be screwed to the smoke gear. When I rebuild a smoke unit I coat the smoke piston chamber with a light coat of grease, this grease acts like a set of piston rings in a car or truck, creating a better seal, and forcing more air through that small hole.. I would check the hole and possibly a damaged piston.The small sheet metal baffle is available through PortLines Hobby if missing.


----------



## Ron M (Mar 18, 2016)

flyernut said:


> There's 6 loco's that do not have choo-choo, post-war..287,300,300AC,307,350, and 353.There's a sheet metal baffle in the smoke unit itself with a small hole. The smoke unit piston will force air through that hole giving you the choo choo sound. It could be plugged, missing, the piston itself could be missing, the smoke piston lever could be missing,the smoke piston could be damaged, and lastly the smoke piston lever might not be screwed to the smoke gear. When I rebuild a smoke unit I coat the smoke piston chamber with a light coat of grease, this grease acts like a set of piston rings in a car or truck, creating a better seal, and forcing more air through that small hole.. I would check the hole and possibly a damaged piston.The small sheet metal baffle is available through PortLines Hobby if missing.


After reading flyernut's reply it raised a question for me. Could choo-choo be added by changing out or adding a baffle that has the hole (if the baffles and smoke units are of such size that they are interchangeable). 
I realize this maybe a silly question to many of you but I do not own any flyers. I know very very little about flyers. I have repaired 3 different flyers for a friend that cannot find any one else to help him. He has one with choo-choo and one without. He mostly runs the one with choo-choo because he really likes the sound. 
I have postwar O and do my own repairs I hope this is in the correct place as this is my first post under the new format
We live in Western Ne. and there are very few people in this area with flyers.
Ron


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Good tips here.
What type of grease do you use (as a piston ring)? Would Vaseline work, and last longer? Thanx.
Homer T.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Again, we need the cab #'s as to which engine you want to talk about. There are choo choo units only, and choo choo and smoke units. #1 is choo choo only, #2 is smoke and choo choo.You can update to a smoke/choo choo unit, but it depends on the chassis.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyerFan said:


> Good tips here.
> What type of grease do you use (as a piston ring)? Would Vaseline work, and last longer? Thanx.
> Homer T.


A.C. Gilbert said to use vaseline, I've used automotive grease and/or vaseline...


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I've tried the Vaseline. Works well for a bit. I have a lot of white lithium. Does this work /last longer? Thanx.
Homer T.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ron M said:


> After reading flyernut's reply it raised a question for me. Could choo-choo be added by changing out or adding a baffle that has the hole (if the baffles and smoke units are of such size that they are interchangeable).
> I realize this maybe a silly question to many of you but I do not own any flyers. I know very very little about flyers. I have repaired 3 different flyers for a friend that cannot find any one else to help him. He has one with choo-choo and one without. He mostly runs the one with choo-choo because he really likes the sound.
> I have postwar O and do my own repairs I hope this is in the correct place as this is my first post under the new format
> We live in Western Ne. and there are very few people in this area with flyers.
> Ron


If you need repairs done, you can always send them to me. I've been repairing flyers since 1990 or so. I usually only charge for parts I don't have on hand, and of course shipping both ways.Hopefully some of my buddies here will give me a recommendation...Loren


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyerFan said:


> I've tried the Vaseline. Works well for a bit. I have a lot of white lithium. Does this work /last longer? Thanx.
> Homer T.


Should be fine Homer.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Loren needs a recommendation?? Loren is the only person that I know of that has a Doctorate in AF. I have messaged him numerous times for help, and made a purchase from him. If you look up "straight shooter" in the dictionary, there is a picture of him. A very nice man and certainly a big asset to the Forum.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> Loren needs a recommendation?? Loren is the only person that I know of that has a Doctorate in AF. I have messaged him numerous times for help, and made a purchase from him. If you look up "straight shooter" in the dictionary, there is a picture of him. A very nice man and certainly a big asset to the Forum.


You're killing me my dear friend..( how much do I owe you for saying that,lol).


----------



## newnshy (Feb 5, 2020)

flyernut said:


> There's 6 loco's that do not have choo-choo, post-war..287,300,300AC,307,350, and 353.There's a sheet metal baffle in the smoke unit itself with a small hole. The smoke unit piston will force air through that hole giving you the choo choo sound. It could be plugged, missing, the piston itself could be missing, the smoke piston lever could be missing,the smoke piston could be damaged, and lastly the smoke piston lever might not be screwed to the smoke gear. When I rebuild a smoke unit I coat the smoke piston chamber with a light coat of grease, this grease acts like a set of piston rings in a car or truck, creating a better seal, and forcing more air through that small hole.. I would check the hole and possibly a damaged piston.The small sheet metal baffle is available through PortLines Hobby if missing.


Thanks! The vaseline did the trick.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the S forum Ron. This is the right place to ask questions about Flyers. There are no silly questions here. Just silly people that do not ask. I learn from everyone of them. As far as flyernut goes, he is the only one I would let work on my babies. I call him my AF guru. He has been a huge help to me. Post the cab number to
your buddies engine and flyernut might be able to advise you from afar. I love the choo choo sound also.


----------

